# Truth SM back on market



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

Truth SM for sale. Just back from Siegler after service/updates. Have 2 selling one in excellent condition. $300 including shipping.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Some Pictures would help


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

View attachment 56845
View attachment 56847
View attachment 56849


Here's a few


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

huntinnc said:


> View attachment 56845
> View attachment 56847
> View attachment 56849
> 
> ...


This crappie site won't show your picture's


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

Jollymon said:


> This crappie site won't show your picture's


send me a PM with your email and I can send you the pics if interested


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

I can view the last attachment above from desktop browser but not mobile. One more try to upload.


----------

